# Instructions on how to use a Didymos?



## Indigosmom (Jul 1, 2006)

We were recently given a used Didymos as a gift, but didn't get any tying instructions. Can't seem to find any online. Anyone know where I can find written out or picture instructions for using it. I usually use a ring sling, and just can't figure this one out.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

You can buy then directly from Didymos.

I think its about $5-8.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, there are several sites online that have instructions. Here are two that I know of:
Peppermint.com
TheSlingStation.com

Honestly, though, I found the YouTube videos to be the most helpful. Even the ones that weren't in English were great. draagdoekmama has a bunch that are very clear, even in Dutch. You can also search around for key words like "Babywearing," "BWCC," "Didymos," "Back Wrap Cross Carry," and so on. Watching someone do it was so much better than just looking at pictures or reading instructions.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Mamatoto is another good site.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

check out www.thebabywearer.com you can get lots of instructions, chat with other baby wearers and sell and trade your carriers.


----------

